# 76 vs 92 CO ... what's the real difference?



## gigisiguenza (Sep 18, 2015)

I've read several sources about the two types of CO, but I was wondering what other differences there are between the two, such as how they soap, how they perform in OP vs no OP, in CP vs HP, etc?

TIA


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 18, 2015)

Can't really say gigi because I've only used the 76 degree CO.  According to soapcalc the only difference is the 92 degree CO is lower in iodine which supposedly translates to a harder bar.  Hopefully someone that's used both can add their 2 cents worth.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 18, 2015)

TY dorriette... I'm asking because I've always chosen 92 d CO in the soap calcs, assuming what I've been buying is 92d, because it never has gone liquid on me until I've taken measures to melt it. But after doing some reading, I'm now concerned that I've been choosing the wrong type of CO in the soapcalc and wondered what, if any, impact it would have on the soap I've made to date.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 18, 2015)

SAP values are the same for both so you shouldn't worry about lye heavy soap no matter which one you selected in soapcalc


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 18, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> SAP values are the same for both so you shouldn't worry about lye heavy soap no matter which one you selected in soapcalc



That's a relief. TY, though I'm still very curious if anyone has experienced any difference in using one vs the other.

Btw I'm using louannes coconut oil from the grocery store.


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 18, 2015)

I use both interchangeably , no difference in performance. The coconut you are using from the grocery is 76 degree. However as I said there is no discernible difference.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 18, 2015)

Well I feel better, ty all. In was worried that by putting the wrong type of CO in the calc I had messed up all my previous soaps, even though they all passed zap and are fine to use.

TY all


----------

